# Who is making Wing setups for new emission Mack trucks?



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
A local town was told that they cannot mount a RH wing on a "New" Mack Granite due to the new emissions euria(sp) tank?.....The tank is mounted right where the rear wing post would mount...Anyone seen any setups to deal with this yet?
International told the town that they would not be able to order an AWD/4x4 Paystar this year??????And the smaller series internationals dont hold up or have enough torque with the DT motor for the hills in town.
After running a Frieghtliner they decided against one due to cab size and interior noise.The Frieghtliners we have with the state are running up to 109 decibels in the cab plowing...Lots of hearing loss going on right now.Ear plugs?No,have to be able to hear radios,traffic etc....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy crap, 109 decibels in the cab!!!! That is louder than my friggin back pack blower is You would think frieghtshaker could insulate their cabs better to bring those noise levels down to at least more humane levels. Have they looked at the Kenworth line? Seems like their trucks could be decent and they just came out with that T470 for municipal applications.

On the urea tank, maybe there is a possible way to relocate it out of the way for the wing??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;926394 said:


> On the urea tank, maybe there is a possible way to relocate it out of the way for the wing??


IIRC, you start moving emissions stuff and the mfg starts PMSing over warranties and so on.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;926401 said:


> IIRC, you start moving emissions stuff and the mfg starts PMSing over warranties and so on.


Yeah I kinda forgot about that part. Still one would think they could do something as an option to relocate it since alot of municipalities use these trucks and put wings on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;926414 said:


> Yeah I kinda forgot about that part. Still one would think they could do something as an option to relocate it since alot of municipalities use these trucks and put wings on them.


Yes, one would think. I'm not sure if they think though.

I know this was going to be a problem even for valves, plumbing, mounting underbodies, etc. Even moving the exhaust stack.

Not sure if they have made allowances yet or not.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i know our new fire truck chassis has the emissions crap on it. they won't even allow us to put a chrome tip on the exhaust.... it'll void all warrenties on the powertrain...... 

this is a spartain furion chassis, with a 360 cummin's


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

NYSDOT will be doing that real soon with there new macks but im not sure how and i also didnt know that there was gonna be a problem till i saw this thread....


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

It's probably not the urea tank, that comes for 2010 emissions (5 days, none of those are made yet).
It's probably the DPF tank (diesel particulate filter), when i was looking at new Granites (ok, dreaming) that's exactly where it was, right side, on the frame right below the cab and back just a bit.


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do what we do and take all the **** off. There is no reason to have that garbage on. I know it burns cleaner but it uses more fuel. Seems like it defeats the point. Our Pete dealer is cool with it. Obviously he won't honor the exhaust warranty, but they will the rest. Same thing with my Ford Dealer.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

05Duramax073;927618 said:


> Do what we do and take all the **** off. There is no reason to have that garbage on. I know it burns cleaner but it uses more fuel. Seems like it defeats the point. Our Pete dealer is cool with it. Obviously he won't honor the exhaust warranty, but they will the rest. Same thing with my Ford Dealer.


great wait till the feds get ahold of your trucks for removale :laughing:

and in ny state try this. thay do spot checks for tail pipe testing on big trucks and if you are a black smoke roller that will surly get you busted. and its not the cops that check its the d.e.c. cops.


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

yea them spot checks on the side of the rd suck! lol especially near the toll bridges! :realmad:


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I've read if the new emissions devices are removed or disabled, the truck won't run. Not sure if it's really true but a dealer would be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## One Mack Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

To Oshkosh - Mack Trucks is releasing the technical solution for US EPA 2010 in (4) phases starting in the 4th quarter of 2009 through 3rd Q 2010. We conducted 2 separate Body Builder Clinics over 3 days at our Engineering Develeopement and Test Center in Allentown. The issue of the RH mount wing plow was raised by BB representatives in attendance during the Fall 2008 clinic. At the Spring 2009 meeting some solutions were presented as there are more than one style and location of the wing mount. We agreed to and are initially releasing these differeing arrangements on a Contract or Customer Engineering basis. We have a close partnership with and respect for our BB partners and have continued to work through this to reach mutually acceptable production solutions for this product. We already have several SOP locations for the DEF tank and offer both a horizontal and vertical SCR system. In response to some other posts, the SCR and DPF systems cannot and should not be relocated, modified or disabled. The EPA not surprisingly would take a dim view of any "modifications" of an emission control system as certified.
You can check out a lot of information on SCR at www.mackscr.com and click on the Talking SCR banner.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

they make one rh wing for new mack with dpf http://www.w-cote.com/page1-eng.htm i didint have time to see wel wer it was mounted caus i was driving but i see a mack with a cote plow rig rh wing and that funny exaust tip


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*There is hope...*



One Mack Guy;933594 said:
 

> To Oshkosh - Mack Trucks is releasing the technical solution for US EPA 2010 in (4) phases starting in the 4th quarter of 2009 through 3rd Q 2010. We conducted 2 separate Body Builder Clinics over 3 days at our Engineering Develeopement and Test Center in Allentown. The issue of the RH mount wing plow was raised by BB representatives in attendance during the Fall 2008 clinic. At the Spring 2009 meeting some solutions were presented as there are more than one style and location of the wing mount. We agreed to and are initially releasing these differeing arrangements on a Contract or Customer Engineering basis. We have a close partnership with and respect for our BB partners and have continued to work through this to reach mutually acceptable production solutions for this product. We already have several SOP locations for the DEF tank and offer both a horizontal and vertical SCR system. In response to some other posts, the SCR and DPF systems cannot and should not be relocated, modified or disabled. The EPA not surprisingly would take a dim view of any "modifications" of an emission control system as certified.
> You can check out a lot of information on SCR at www.mackscr.com and click on the Talking SCR banner.


 Thank you for the bulletin,At least they realize that there is an issue..That maybe good news...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Good to see all the input and is appreciated...
Unfortunately the State is Low Bid and we all know low bid isn't always the best piece of equipment for the job...
We have had more problems with our Internationals and yet the keep purchasing them...They tried the Freightliners and I am sure they could insulate the cabs better but that would make sense and cost more $$...
The State of NH DOT doesn't always do things that make sense,I would almost guess the guys specking these trucks out have never plowed or haven't plowed for a very long time. I get out of my S- model and I am all cramped up, very little room for a tall guy.The back of the seat has worn the rear window gasket threw...Low bid wins....Hearing loss,uncomfortable driving positions,Horrible visibility etc don't mean a thing to our DOT, it all flows downhill from the top...
I just had to purchase out of pocket $$ different bulbs for the par46 lights we run.They supply us with the trapezoid beam and frankly you can see squat, so I ordered flood beams for my truck.I did the same with the plow light bulbs going with the "extra visions" versus the standard bulbs that they supply us with...
The deal is if it fits and is legal we can upgrade out of pocket, no drilling holes or altering the truck in any way. Kinda sucks that I have to spend my own money to make a State Plow truck safer for the driver and the public...I asked our district assistant engineer how I would go about getting a set of floor mats and he replied you can have anything you want if you want to buy it.lol


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

Contact W.H Rose on the Willimantic / Columbia, CT border. When i was there just before thanksgiving they had 2 10 wheelers with wings completed and were doing two more for one of the airports. The trucks were late model 2009s


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Unfortunately,even if they moved the emissions equipment, these new emissions engines have such poor power that a right side wing plow may just stop it in it's tracks.

-Phillip


----------

